# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  شروع FPGA و زبان VHDL و VERILOG...

## mehran901

سلام بر دوستان 
مدتی هست میخوام کم کم برای پروژه های قدرتمند سراغ fpga برم ، برای شروع کتاب خاصی پیشنهاد میکنید ؟
در مورد زبان های vhdl و Verilog اطلاعی دارین؟
و میشه ی فضای ذهنی واسه من ایجاد کنین که قراره با چی رو برو بشم ؟ 
و برنامه نویسی برای تراشه های fpga رو با بسکام و استفاده از کامپایلر خارجی(external compiler) مخصوصی که توسط mcs ارائه شده ( نمی دونم برای نمونه خاصی هست یا نه !) میشه انجام داد ... اطلاعی در این زمینه دوستان دارن ؟


ممنون

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام



> در مورد زبان های vhdl و Verilog اطلاعی دارین؟


 زیاد فرقی نمیکنه.
اصول یکیه
vhdl بیشتر به basic شبیه هست ولی verilog به c
البته درست نیس که اینطوری مقایسه کرد ولی تا جایی که یادمه یاد گرفتن vhdl برام سخت بود چون سی کار میکنم.
فرقی نداره از یکیش شروع کنید بالاخره یه روزی بر هر دوتاشون مسلط میشید ... چون مفاهیم یکی ان.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

> و میشه ی فضای ذهنی واسه من ایجاد کنین که قراره با چی رو برو بشم ؟


نمی دونم منظورتون چی بود ولی برای پروزه های عادی میشه با خود ise(xlinix) کار کرد... ظاهرا برای fpga میشه از برنامه هایی مثل altium designer هم استفاده کرد که من تجربه ای ندارم و فقط شنیدم.

----------


## mehran901

کتاب یا منبع آموزشی خاصی مدنظرتون هست ؟
تشکر

----------


## kabody

سلام 
اگه كسي با vhdl-ams كار كرده لطفا اطلاعاتي در مورد 
نرم افزار 
آموزش 
و مقاله داره آپلود كنه تا استفاده كنيم
با تشكر

----------


## SEZAR.CO

بابت تاخیر در جواب شرمنده!

کتاب برای چی؟ vhdl؟ یا برای ...

برای  vhdl 
----------------------------------------------
طراحی خودکار  مدار های دیجیتال با fpga و زبان توصیف سخت افزار vhdl 

نوشته ی دکتر حسن  سید رضی 
انتشارات  ناقوس
----------------------------------------------

نام: Digital  System Design with VHDL 2nd edition
نوسنده:Mark Zwolinski
تعداد صفحه در  pdf : 385
-------------------------------------------
موفق باشید

----------


## majid1986

باید زیاد تمرین کنی

----------


## shart-band

اگه میخوای تازه شروع کنی به یادگیری وریلاگ ، سایت وریلاگ کد .ir میتونه شروع خوبی باشه واست verilogCode .ir

----------

